# Thanksgiving Morning Success



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Our Thanksgiving morning hunt was particularly special this year, being joined by our good friend who just returned from a deployment in Afghanistan. We were really hoping to get him on some birds and the Good Lord was looking out for us! The old dog was 100% on his game and 9 birds up in about an hour and a half with 6 birds down between the 4 of us. One of them was an OLD bird and really brightly colored, especially considering all the birds were soaking wet. At one point we put up 3 birds on separate points all within about 30 yards of each other.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great hunt for you guys and thank your friend for his service


----------

